# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Hometta Porvoossa

## Rehtori

Porvoon Liikenteen busseissa homeitiöitä kauppalehden mukaan :Smile: 

http://www.kauppalehti.fi/5/i/talous...=2009/06/22943

Uudenmaan työsuojelupiiri on pyytänyt Porvoon Liikenne Oy:tä tekemään selvityksen linja-autoissa havaituista kosteus- ja homevaurioista.

Asiasta kertoo sanomalehti Uusimaa. Lehden mukaan Porvoon Liikenteen toimitusjohtaja Eero Huttunen kiistää, että kyseessä olisi ongelmaa lainkaan. 

Uusimaa kertoo, että matkustajat ovat ottaneet kamerakännyköillään kuvia joissakin busseissa rehottavista homesienistä.

----------


## JSL

Ei oo mikään ihme, Salmelan Veljesten ruumisarkkumoottorisissa kanjoissa on aikast tunkkanen ilma kanssa  :Sad:  Ja muutamassa museokäytössä olevassa teräskorivaunussa.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tuskin tämä nyt sinäänsä uusi uutinen on. On ihme jos ei eräissä Ikaruksissa ole ikinä ollut yhtään hometta. Mutta koska ne on siellä lattian alla ei kukaan saa kännykkäkuvia, eikä asiasta siten nouse meteli. Mielestäni Huttusen pitäisi nyt tehdä asialle, eli tutkia väitteet (ts. tilata puolueeton hometarkistus) ja tehdä sitten jatkotoimenpiteet asioille.

----------

